# replacement charcoal fliters



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

Struggling to get replacement charcoal filters for Barista Express (early version). Lots available on Amazon for other espresso machines, not Sage. These wd seem to fit but get poor reviews

https://www.amazon.co.uk/GOLO-6-Pack-Compatible-Universal-Filters/dp/B078MKNRJZ/ref=pd_vtp_200_2/261-2132735-3400125?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B06X9KFV78&pd_rd_r=e5571928-33a8-4553-ba9f-d67b786a9d59&pd_rd_w=Yuh0x&pd_rd_wg=zv0q8&pf_rd_p=cc35f48f-2c75-4c09-90cc-cdda96af0087&pf_rd_r=M6V6X4C6VHK7HY6X5VB7&refRID=M6V6X4C6VHK7HY6X5VB7&th=1


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bwf100uk.html


----------

